# All dialects: is not (negative copula with elided predicate)



## elroy

Hello!  I believe that in Lebanese مَنّو can be used exactly like "is not" in English, where the predicate is elided.  For example:

A)
الرئيس شيوعي؟
لأ، منّو

B)
يا ريت الرئيس شيوعي بس للأسف منّو

I would appreciate confirmation from a Lebanese native speaker that these sentences are in fact valid.

In Syrian and Algerian, could مانو/مالو and راه, respectively, be used in either of these two examples?

In Palestinian, we do not have an equivalent.  In A, I would just say لأ and in B, I would say بس للأسف لأ.

What is the situation like in other dialects?

Thanks!


----------



## barkoosh

That's correct. Instead of repeating the predicate by saying لأ، منّو شيوعي or بس للأسف منّو شيوعي (which remains correct and acceptable), we just omit it.


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, as for urban and rural dialects, either people say لا, ماهوش شيوعي or if one wants to emphasise,  لا, ماراهوش شيوعي (and I think the same occurs in Algerian, Tunisian and Libyan). But some people may just use the negative particule and say لا ماشي شيوعي. In all cases, the predicate is kept or if you want to remove it, then just use لا.

As for Southern bedouin dialect, people say لا, ماهو (as in Mauritania).


----------



## WannaBFluent

Could you list these copulas for at least Syrian, Lebanese and Palestinian Arabic, I miss some... 

*SYRIAN*
I am not = maali, maani
we are not = *maalna, maana?*

you (m) are not = maalak, maanak
you (f) are not = maalek, maanek
you (pl) are not = *maalkon, maankon?*

he is not = maalo, maano, *maahu?*
she is not = maala, maana, *maahi?*
they are not = *maalon, maanon?*

_No other forms in Syria?_

*LEBANESE*
I am not = manni, mayni, méni
we are not = *manna (pronounced as hiyye), maynna, ménna?*

you (m) are not = mannak, maynak, ménak
you (f) are not = mannik, maynik, ménik
you (pl) are not = *???*

he is not = manno, mayno, méno
she is not = manna, mayna, ména
they are not = *???*

*
PALESTINIAN*
I am not = maniiš
we are not = ma7naaš

you (m) are not = mantiš
you (f) are not = mantiiš
you (pl) are not = *???*

he is not = mahuuš
she is not = mahiiš
they are not = *???*


----------



## djara

*TUNISIAN*
I am not = maniiš
we are not = manaaš

you (m) are not = maakiš
you (f) are not = maakiš
you (pl) are not = maakomš

he is not = mahuuš
she is not = mahiiš/mahiyyaaš
they are not = maahomš


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> *TUNISIAN*



Is Southern Tunisian the same? Or is there no difference on this aspect throughout the country?

In Hassaniya:

I am not = ماني
we are not = ماحنا

you (m) are not = مانك
you (f) are not = مانك
you (pl) are not = مانكم

he is not = ماهو
she is not = ماهي
they are not = ماهم

There used to be a distinction between masc and fem forms for the plural (مانكم/مانكن and ماهم/ماهن but I think it began to disappear today).


----------



## Hemza

WannaBFluent said:


> I am not = maali, maani
> we are not = *maalna, maana?*
> 
> you (m) are not = maalak, maanak
> you (f) are not = maalek, maanek
> you (pl) are not = *maalkon, maankon?*
> they are not = *maalon, maanon?*



Some of them rather sound like "pronoun+don't have" (maalna/maalkon etc) but I may be missing some Syrian structures.


----------



## apricots

WannaBFluent said:


> Could you list these copulas for at least Syrian, Lebanese and Palestinian Arabic, I miss some... *PALESTINIAN*
> I am not = maniiš
> we are not = ma7naaš
> 
> you (m) are not = mantiš
> you (f) are not = mantiiš
> you (pl) are not = *???*
> 
> he is not = mahuuš
> she is not = mahiiš
> they are not = *???*



These don't exist. PA uses la'.

For example: 
اخوي جاهز بس انا لا my brother is ready but I'm not


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> Is Southern Tunisian the same?


There may be local difference of which I'm not aware but as far as I know it's the same all over.


----------



## elroy

WannaBFluent said:


> *PALESTINIAN*
> I am not = maniiš
> we are not = ma7naaš
> 
> you (m) are not = mantiš
> you (f) are not = mantiiš
> you (pl) are not = *???*
> 
> he is not = mahuuš
> she is not = mahiiš
> they are not = *???*


 These aren't Palestinian; they're Egyptian!   ولا لأ يا شيرين؟ @cherine

Palestinian doesn't have an equivalent form.


----------



## WannaBFluent

apricots said:


> These don't exist. PA uses la'.
> 
> For example:
> اخوي جاهز بس انا لا my brother is ready but I'm not





elroy said:


> These aren't Palestinian; they're Egyptian!   ولا لأ يا شيرين؟ @cherine
> 
> Palestinian doesn't have an equivalent form.


Oh ok! There must be a mistake in Cowell's book then, because it's written to be Palestinian forms...


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> These aren't Palestinian; they're Egyptian!   ولا لأ يا شيرين؟


True. I added some other forms and the missing one and corrected one error.
But I don't think we use them like this without a verb, adjective or noun following them. At least I can't think of an example where they're work stand-alone like this.


WannaBFluent said:


> I am not = maniiš
> we are not = ma7naaš
> 
> you (m) are not = mantis mantaash
> you (f) are not = mantiiš
> you (pl) are not = mantuush
> 
> he is not = mahuuš / mahuwwaash ما هوش / ما هُوّاش
> she is not = mahiiš / maheyyaash ماهيش / ما هِيّاش
> they are not = mahommaash


----------



## WannaBFluent

Thanks Cherine


----------



## cherine

You're welcome.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> But I don't think we use them like this without a verb, adjective or noun following them. At least I can't think of an example where they're work stand-alone like this.


 In other words, you would not use
الرئيس شيوعي؟
لأ، ماهوش
?


----------



## cherine

No, we'd just say لأ/لأّة.


----------

